# Wanted - Headlight for 1956 Columbia Fire Arrow



## Lowansa (May 7, 2018)

I am looking for a headlight for a 56 Columbia Fire Arrow. I have the mount but I'm missing the light. I also need the bright piece that goes between the top of the tank sections to cover the frame bar.


----------



## Lowansa (May 18, 2018)

Here is the bike I just bought. It is the same as the first bike I owned as a boy. The original paint cleaned up like new. I have cleaned and re-lubed the crank set and wheels. Just need a headlight and the piece that goes between the tanks! New whitewalls on the way.


----------



## Lowansa (Jul 16, 2018)

Here is the bike after I cleaned it up. Still doesn't have the original headlight!


----------



## Lowansa (Aug 4, 2018)

I found an original headlight. Now all I need is the chrome piece that goes between the tanks!


----------

